# Best Lathe for under $1000



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I apologize for this topic; I never wanted to be the guy that posts a "what __ should I buy". I know very little about lathes and don't really have any interest in turning, but my wife really wants me to get a lathe so that she can learn to turn bowls etc. Any suggestions on what would be a good starter lathe, how much swing is needed etc?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Do recommend a lathe with 12" swing for bowls with at least ¾ or 1 HP motor. Both General International, Delta, and Rikon lathes have good reputations. Amazon.com looks like has best prices but not sure about shipping to Canada.

http://general.ca/products/1_general/25_lathe/25-200.html

http://general.ca/products/1_general/25_lathe/25-114.html

http://www.atlas-machinery.com/12-1-2-1hp-variable-speed-midi-lathe-w-3sp-belt-drive/

That Rikon 70-220VSR might be a good lathe too.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=73599&cat=1,330,73598

Just some others may consider.

https://www.busybeetools.com/products/mini-wood-lathe-w-digital-read-out-12in-x.html

Reeves drive 
https://www.busybeetools.com/products/mini-wood-lathe-w-digital-read-out-12in-x.html

You may also want to check for used wood lathes in your area.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> You may also want to check for used wood lathes in your area.


No question, buy used. You will save a ton of money, and if you/she decides that it's not something that you particularly care for, you can recover most (if not all) of your money. In addition, used machines typically will come with all sorts of extra stuff that you would need to go out and buy separately if you went the new route. Sometimes, those extras can represent a good chunk of change of you had to purchase them yourself.

Keep an eye out for local school sales, local estate sales, local classified ads, find a woodturning club in your area, etc… they are out there if you look around.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't say which one is best but I've owned 4 lathes and the Delta 46-460 is a hell of a lathe for the price. The only other sub-$1K lathe I would consider would be a Jet. Rikon lathes appear to be similar to Grizzly and Jet but a magazine review found their motor ratings were exaggerated significantly and they aren't cheaper, so pay more, get less. The Nova 1624 is $999.99 right now, no tax, free shipping, @ Acme. But I owned a Comet II and wouldn't be eager to buy another Nova. Don't forget the accessories, you'll be out a few hundred more right off the bat in a chuck and turning tools.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wildwood gave some very good lathe options. Let's think about what lathe not to buy. If buying used don't buy a tube lathe or one with a Reeves drive. Since this is for your wife, I would buy an electronic speed control. Belt change is not real bad on the midi lathes, but electronic control is much better. That rules out most old iron lathes making the used market much smaller. Depending on what your wife wants to make will determine what chisels she will need. Then you will need a way to sharpen them. Most lathes come with a spur center, tailstock live center, faceplate and tool rest. If she wants to do small lidded boxes and/or vases a chuck would be almost required. Do find a Woodturning club as many upgrade and have good lathes to sell. You will push your $1000 budget to get started.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> If she wants to do small lidded boxes and/or vases a chuck would be almost required.


I have to take exception to that… I've turned zillions of lidded boxes and have never used or needed a chuck (see here: No-chuck lidded box ). I also prefer stepped pulleys as there is nothing to go bad on them other than the belt - changing speeds is not something you need to do frequently, and it can be done easily and quickly with one hand once you get the hang of it. Woodturning doesn't have to be an expensive hobby if you don't want it to be. My old Delta 10×36 lathe cost me $50, and I have used the snot out of it turning tons of bowls, spindles, boxes and other stuff without incurring any other expense other than having to buy some AW32 hydraulic oil to lubricate the headstock. For examples, here is another thread that is applicable: Woodturning On The Cheap - Tips and Tricks

I do agree about shying away from the tube type lathes. They are certainly usable, but have a rough time trying to deal with larger out of balance blanks like that for bowls.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

You will need turning tools and a way to sharpen them also.A variable speed lathe is nice to have with a low rpm to turn larger projects…


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll echo the advice to go used. I got my King for $60. It's no Oneway but it spins wood just fine. Left me a chunk of change to sink into tools. I don't have a chuck yet but manage to get by without.

If you do go used just make sure it has a morse taper in the headstock. A lot of the old beavers floating around do not and that limits their capabilities to do little things like pens (ie moneymakers).


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> If she wants to do small lidded boxes and/or vases a chuck would be almost required.
> 
> I have to take exception to that… I ve turned zillions of lidded boxes and have never used or needed a chuck (see here: No-chuck lidded box ). I also prefer stepped pulleys as there is nothing to go bad on them other than the belt - changing speeds is not something you need to do frequently, and it can be done easily and quickly with one hand once you get the hang of it.
> 
> ...


I have also turned lidded boxes without a chuck, however i prefer to use a chuck. I've had old iron. It is not for everyone. I had a Powermatic 90. First I had to deal with 3 phase, then 1000 rpm lowest speed. It also had other odd features. I have a new lathe now with digital readout, sliding headstock, reverse and more. I'm much happier turning. I have two mini lathes, Jet VS and Delta belt change. Both are good lathes, but again I prefer vs over the belt change. Never had a problem from either lathe that wasn't maintenance.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I had a Powermatic 90. First I had to deal with 3 phase, then 1000 rpm lowest speed.


If you want electronic variable speed, then three phase is absolutely the best way to go! Not only are the motors more efficient, simple and bullet proof (no start circuitry, capacitors, etc…), but you also get constant speed/torque regardless of load, over-torquing and a bunch of other features you won't get otherwise. Plus, three phase machines are considerably cheaper on the used market because a lot of people are afraid of them for no real reason. I won't buy a machine that uses proprietary electronics, but would absolutely take a three phase/VFD machine any day.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> then three phase is absolutely the best way to go! Not only are the motors more efficient, simple and bullet proof (no start circuitry, capacitors, etc…), but you also get constant speed/torque regardless of load,
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


My understanding is there is significant loss of torque and power with a VFD. Upwards of 1/3. With a good controller, you do get constant torque and power from DC motors with no power loss.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> My understanding is there is significant loss of torque and power with a VFD. Upwards of 1/3. With a good controller, you do get constant torque and power from DC motors with no power loss.
> - Rick_M


Negative. You are thinking of a static phase converter which does not really produce true three phase power, and reduces power by roughly 30%. With a VFD, you get full power and can actually overdrive the motor if you want. With a vectorless sensor type VFD, you get motor feedback so it provides constant torque and speed under load as well. Static phase converters should be avoided as they also are hard on the motor, running them unbalanced and causing them to run hotter than they should.

Also, you do not get constant torque/power from a DC motor… here is a typical power curve for a Perm. magnet DC motor (most common found on treadmills):










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Lots of good information here. Thanks guys! It's hard to find used lathes where I live, but I agree, the price for a new lathe, plus turning tools etc. adds up pretty quick. It sounds like I'm needing to find something with at least 12" swing and preferably 1hp.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

King Industrial 12" x 18" Variable Speed Wood Lathe, on sale at KMS Tools right now, had mine for a year and great lathe for the price! Going to need lots of extra $ for accessories!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely 1 hp or more.I have been looking for used in the Tucson area and there is not much.Turning tools and accessories do add up fast.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

This might be a good starter lathe ...


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ron, I tried one of those lathes, but the motor overheated too easily for me.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill - You need to run that motor on a high alcohol fuel mixture. That usually helps.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, I tried one of those lathes, but the motor overheated too easily for me.
> 
> - Bill7255


Too funny! LOL!



> Bill - You need to run that motor on a high alcohol fuel mixture. That usually helps.
> 
> - JADobson


Very good advice!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

If you can swing it I would suggest the Nova 1624. I also have their Comet II; never a problem but there is a world of difference and ease with a 1.5 hp vs 3/4 hp. A couple of the other popular 12" state 1 hp but they also state 6 amp (vs the Nova 5.5 amp) so they have made new break-through in engineering operating above 100% efficiency. Can't compare to the other brands but at about twice the money you are getting about 4X the lathe with the 1624 over the Comet IMHO.
Almost all other items (too IMHOs, chucks, sharpening, centers, sanding, mask.. etc) will be the same $$$ whether a $500 or $5000 lathe.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> If you can swing it I would suggest the Nova 1624. I also have their Comet II; never a problem but there is a world of difference and ease with a 1.5 hp vs 3/4 hp. A couple of the other popular 12" state 1 hp but they also state 6 amp (vs the Nova 5.5 amp) so they have made new break-through in engineering operating above 100% efficiency. Can t compare to the other brands but at about twice the money you are getting about 4X the lathe with the 1624 over the Comet IMHO.
> Almost all other items (too IMHOs, chucks, sharpening, centers, sanding, mask.. etc) will be the same $$$ whether a $500 or $5000 lathe.
> 
> - LeeMills
> ...


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Check out this web site. Good info, and a list of turning clubs. 26 listed clubs in Canada, Several in Ontario. 
https://www.woodturningonline.com/community/clubs.php
clic on the community tab, and then clubs and associations.

Most of the clubs will have there own web sites. 
I think the closest club I can find is a 3 hour drive from you in Michigan.
http://www.tcturners.org/index.html

Contacting them may help you find turners that are closer to you. 
I also agree with finding a used lathe to start with.
good luck


----------

